# New Friends



## MSK324 (May 22, 2011)

Hiya

I'm a Finnish single female (43) and I've just moved to Crete (Hania area). I'll be living and working here till late October, and it would be great to meet new people to spend time with outside of my work environment.

What I like to do: working out, outdoors (beach, walking, running, cycling, people watching), dining in and out, music/concerts, coffee shops, sightseeing, movies, road trips....

Not into partying and bar hopping much anymore, although the odd night out dancing can be fun  (I don't drink but I don't mind others drinking)



Hope to meet some people here :-D


----------



## MSK324 (May 22, 2011)

P.S. would also like to hear ideas for how to get to know locals other than in the bar scene...where do Greek people hang out, what would be best places to meet other foreigners etc...


----------



## becky B (May 25, 2011)

Hey there,

I am moving to crete over the next couple of months and could do with meeting new friends too.
I know the locals can be a little clicky with people who are not from round there so absolutely need to network myself before I head out there.

Are you there now?
What is the weather like?

I want to move there and do singing in the bars and restaurants there, Iv been singing over in England in Newcastle, Liverpool and Cornwall so really fancy a new challenge!

What do you do for work?

Bex x


----------



## MSK324 (May 22, 2011)

Hey Becky

Thanks for your reply. Yeah, I'm here in Crete already, arrived two weeks ago. The weather has been rainy for the past couple of days but it's still pretty warm.

I work as a guide myself so I have a 6 day week and my days off are random ie not necessarily on the weekends. It's fun though.

Would be cool to meet if you travel over here, keep me posted 

Cheers
M


----------

